# Помогите оценить тульский баян



## kurcha (22 Ноя 2010)

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста оценить тульский баян 1958 года.
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## zet10 (22 Ноя 2010)

1-1500 т.р,судя по фото он у вас хорошо сохранился,но очень уж старенький и наверняка кусковой.


----------



## kurcha (23 Ноя 2010)

Спасибо, все понятно


----------



## MAN (23 Ноя 2010)

:biggrin: А в пачпорте-то правильная цена указана! Только аммортизацию за полвека ещё учесть и всё!
P.S. Интересно, а фа# в малой и ре# в 1 октаве синего цвета - это такая "фишка" баянов тех лет, наряду с единственным правым ремнём?


----------



## Nat49 (23 Ноя 2010)

Как мастер по ремонту,могу сказать,что ценность может представлять,скажем,как семейная реликвия,не более.


----------



## MAN (23 Ноя 2010)

Nat49 писал:


> Как мастер по ремонту,могу сказать,что ценность может представлять,скажем,как семейная реликвия,не более.


 Да ладно! Для Вас, поди, кроме "Юпитера" да "Ясной Поляны" никаких баянов больше не существует. А детям на чём учиться музыке? А любителям играть на чём? У нас в стране не так уж много состоятельных людей, как всем нам того хотелось бы. Если серьёзно, ну чем, скажите на милость, он хуже нынешнего нового "Этюда", который сами знаете сколько стоит в магазине? Хорошо ведь выглядит, будто новенький. Должно быть и внутри прекрасно сохранился. Клавиатура, опять же, деревянная, а не штампованая из некачественной стали. Ну перевосковать заново планки, поменять всё лайковое, настроить, оснастить двумя ремнями и вперёд - программу ДМШ осваивать (или вспоминать давно уже забытую).

_"Эх, молодёжь! Пробросаетесь избами-то!" (цитата из м/ф)_


----------



## Новиков Игорь (23 Ноя 2010)

Я тоже думаю,что он ни чуть не хуже новых Этюдов,чуток подшаманить и вперед.Но не каждый сможет это сделать самостоятельно.А вообще инструменты такого толка выручают и профессионалов.У меня есть пара групп в разных школах.Я в каждой бросил по баянчику,примерно такого же уровня,чтобы не таскать. Для аккомпанимента фолклору на репетиции вполне достаточно.Ну на концерты ,конечно беру приличный инструмент.Ну а по цене,как человек интересуется , этот инструмент стоит увы,копейки.


----------



## MAN (24 Ноя 2010)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Но не каждый сможет это сделать самостоятельно.


 На сайте "Русская гармонь" совсем недавно человек рассказывал, что пошёл в обыкновенную муз. школу и там ему преподаватель по классу баяна (и по совместительству мастер по ремонту инструментов) всего за 500 руб. привёл в полный порядок его старенькую гармонь с кучей дефектов. Говорит, что поскольку с подобными заказами клиенты в очереди не толпятся, а зарплата у преподавателей "ну о-о-очень смешная", человек охотно взялся за такую работу за столь символическую плату. Причём, говорит, сделал её очень качественно. А до того, пишет, сунулся к мастеру при местной филармонии, так тот такую цену заломил, что лучше уж новый инструмент приобрести, чем старый ремонтировать. Может и неправда это всё - не знаю, как говорится, "за что купил, за то и продаю". Да, и дело было, конечно, далеко от столиц, где-то в провинции.


----------



## ze_go (24 Ноя 2010)

MAN писал:


> Интересно, а фа# в малой и ре# в 1 октаве синего цвета - это такая "фишка" баянов тех лет


скорее всего утеряны пластмассовые пуговицы, а это - подкладки матерчатые синего цвета


----------



## MAN (24 Ноя 2010)

ze_go писал:


> это - подкладки матерчатые синего цвета


 Похоже Вы правы, заодно пригляделся - не деревянные там клавиши, как мне сперва показалось, а, пожалуй что, обыкновенные штампованые железные рычаги.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (24 Ноя 2010)

Деревянные рычаги ,конечно не так стучат как железяки,но у них есть тоже минусок.Если они сделаны не из качественного дерева,то реагируют на влажность и начинают застревать и бывает,что шурупчики откручиваются и клавиша крутится,ну и легко ломаются. Впрочем, все это лечится.


----------

